# noob help.



## Collin Stuefen (Dec 10, 2016)

I am new to the hobby and I am trying to get some supply's to make some slingshots to start out with as well as making a sling bow. I have no experience with these and would like advise on materials, as well as if any one has some things they would be willing to sell me to help- me along. I am currently crafting a all maple board cut but have no bands or tubes and I'm not sure what would be best for me. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Collin Stuefen said:


> I am new to the hobby and I am trying to get some supply's to make some slingshots to start out with as well as making a sling bow. I have no experience with these and would like advise on materials, as well as if any one has some things they would be willing to sell me to help- me along. I am currently crafting a all maple board cut but have no bands or tubes and I'm not sure what would be best for me. any help would be greatly appreciated.


Tubes and bands can be purchased at most local drugstores in the physiotherapy section...it's called Theraband and they sell it by the foot...you can purchase it in tube or flat band form.
I make my frames using HDPE or birch plywood...and natural tree forks (which is the cheapest cause it's free)
All I use for tools/materials is a knife, a handsaw, a half round wood rasp, sandpaper, boiled linseed oil, beeswax and a clean lint free cloth.
There are tons of threads on here that can help you...and YouTube is great for info...
Good luck and can't wait to see your builds 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum . There are many vendors here with what you need . http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=members&section=view&module=list&filter=15

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

https://simple-shot.com/diy/ Everything you need including advice just call Nathan


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

The slingshot knowledge 101 pinned post has an hour long video from Bill Hays with Pocket Predator. It's very informative!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Collin -

The common wisdom is to start w/ a Scout from Simple Shot. You can band it and hold it in several different ways to see which style best suits you. There are also several other vendors that support the forum. Pocket Predator just redesigned its slingshots and has some great options for a more than reasonable price. A+ slingshots is a very good choice as well. All have slingbow as well as slingshot options and all of these vendors are very responsive.

While you are deciding on a slingshot, don't overlook a classic wire frame. I shoot Trumarks almost exclusively. I am a noob here myself, so take everything that I say w/ a large serving of salt. I think that a Trumark FSX-FO w/ RR-T (red tapered) bands (actually tubes) is a great way to get started. You can find them for about $15.00 at some of the big box sporting goods stores. The wide fork is very forgiving. The wrist brace helps avoid some of the torquing that results in poor shots.

There are some simple modifications that improve the FSX-FO, like filing the hollow handle w/ glue and steel ammo and wrapping the handle w/ sports grip tape - but it shoots just fine right out of the package.

The main thing is to grab a slingshot, some good ammo (do not shoot rocks unless you have a set-up designed for rocks) and get out there and shoot.

Remember to wear your safety goggles and have fun!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Simpleshot.com has everything you need to get started


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Slingshots grow on trees, bud! Some are imported as bamboo spoons or spatulas!

For less than a dollar you can buy a pack of #64 or #32 rubber bands an build custom bands for a year!

Start browsing the Homemade threads and find something that inspires you. There's more to this hobby than shopping.


----------



## SonnyAmanda Mouton (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm new to this forum I wanted some help finding gamekeepers Jhon mini rabbit stopper template so I can build my own and put my own tweaks on it can anyone help me with this template plz


----------



## SonnyAmanda Mouton (Dec 31, 2016)

Looking for good psf design for newbie


----------



## SonnyAmanda Mouton (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm new here looking for good pfs template for beginners to teach my kids my hobby of shooting and target practice with sling shots


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

Read every thread on here if you're really interested.


----------

